# iMac G3 DV400 : prix pièces détachées ?, Conseil estimation des pièces.



## oohTONY (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ancien iMac G3 DV400 Bleu et il a un problème dans l'écran. Cette pièce est trop chère et trop difficilement trouvable donc je vends les pièces détachées.
Hic.... je connais pas trop les prix de ces petits composants.

Voici la liste :

- Processeur PowerPC 750 (G3) 400 MHz 512Ko cache L2 AVEC CARTE MERE : ?? >> 40 ?
- PC100 SDRAM 128Mo DIMM 168 broches (je crois (je vérifie ce soir) : ?? >> 10 ?
- ATI Rage Pro 128 VR 2D/3D video 8 MB VRAM (démontable ??) : ?? >> 10 ?
- 10.0 GB HD Ultra ATA-33 : ?? >> 5 ?
- Lecteur DVD Slim 4X DVD-ROM : ?? >> 20 ?
- Modem 56.6k (Démontable ??) : ?? >> 10
- Carte USB 1.1 (x2)& Firewire 400 (x2) & 10/100Mb Ehternet (démontable ??) : ??
- Souris : ?? >> 5 ?
- Clavier : ?? >> 10 ?
- Alimentation (?) : ?? > 20 ??
Tension requise: CA 110/220 V ± 10% ( 47/63 Hz )
Puissance fournie: 150 Watt

Le tout pour 130. Ça vous semble raisonnable ? 


Et toutes les autres pièces.
D'ailleurs qu'il y a t-il d'autre à l'intérieur qui ce démonte facilement ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2007)

Tiens, j'aurais besoin certaines cartes. 
On continue en MP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un ancien iMac G3 DV400 Bleu et il a un probl&#232;me dans l'&#233;cran. Cette pi&#232;ce est trop ch&#232;re et trop difficilement trouvable donc je vends les pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es.
> Hic.... je connais pas trop les prix de ces petits composants.
> ...



Pour te donner une id&#233;e de ce que &#231;a vaut, j'ai un iMac DV450 en parfait &#233;tat, avec 512 Mo de Ram et un disque dur de 40 Go &#224; la place du 20 Go d'origine, je pr&#233;f&#232;re le donner (vous pr&#233;cipitez pas, c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait, on a rendez-vous samedi prochain ) que m'emm***der &#224; le vendre !

Celui &#224; qui je le donne &#224; suivi le m&#234;me raisonnement que moi, du coup, le don se transforme en &#233;change, mais m&#234;me sans &#233;change, je le lui donnais.

D'ailleurs, vous devriez chercher (dans ce forum et dans ceux des Mac de bureau et des portables, o&#249; j'ai mis des liens), il lui reste deux barrettes de 256 Mo de Ram (soit 512 Mo en tout) pour MacIntel (c'est de la SODIMM, pour portables ou Mac Mini) &#224; donner qui (&#224; ma connaissance) n'ont pas encore trouv&#233;es preneur.


----------



## oohTONY (4 Mars 2007)

Lecteur DVD normalement vendu.
Moi je préfère vendre pas cher (je pense) les pièces pour que des personnes voient leur iMac remarcher plutôt que de le donner à une seule personne.
Et surtout : je veux garder la coque


----------



## claude72 (4 Mars 2007)

Comme tous les DV400 en panne ont tous la même panne (carte analogique), il n'est pas possible d'en refaire un avec deux ! et donc il y a une certaine saturation du marché des pièces de iMac DV400 !
- la carte vidéo est intégrée à la carte-mère, de même que l'ethernet, l'USB et le Firewire, donc non vendables séparement,
- le modem 56 K n'a plus aucun intérêt,
- le lecteur CD/DVD est comme tous ceux de sa génération pas loin de sa fin de vie,
- un disque-dur 10 Go n'a plus beaucoup d'intérêt,
- l'alimentation est intégrée à la carte analogique et donc inutilisable,
- le fly-back converter est spécifique au iMac et (à ma connaissance) ne tombe jamais en panne (j'en ai 5 ou 6 en stock),
- et comme une barrette 128 Mo occupe un slot pour pas grand-chose, elle est en attente de passer à la poubelle pour être remplacer par une 256 ou 512 Mo.

Donc, une épave de DV400 comme le tien, avec la carte analogique HS, ça ne vaut pas plus de 50-60 euros complet (mais sans clavier ni souris)

Aujourd'hui, pour 130 euros, tu trouves un DV400 qui fonctionne (et c'est même un peu cher !).


----------

